# How to compose a letter?



## royceem (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a imac 10.5, and would like to compose a simple letter with a photo. Does the operating system have such a program, or do I have to buy a special program? I tried a trial of iwork, but I can't print anything unless I buy the program.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

NeoOffice.org

Free office suit download


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You could use TextEdit, part of the OS and located in the _Applications_ directory.


----------



## royceem (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks to (namenotfound), I downloaded neooffice.org. This is just what the doctor ordered. Thanks again.


----------

